# Auto Detox: Jaguar XFS



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

*Thanks for taking to time to view another detail by www.autodetox.co.uk​*
Here we have a brand new 13 plate Jaguar XFS barely 2 weeks old, unfortunately it was the victim of a corner car wash, the owner was distraught I reassured him & the booking was made in this case a 1 day enhancement detail with Swissvax Divine wax upgrade.

The gent made the short journey from Birmingham to me at my unit in Rugeley last week & left the car with me Friday night

The car wasn't filthy but it was given the usual thorough wash prep'

Let's pick up the pictures on the wash stage,

Wheel arches thoroughly jet washed, treated to all purpose cleaner & brushed clean with a long handled vikan brush





After a further rinse I cleaned up those gloss black huge alloys ! Split rims of course 

Initial rinse



Acid free wheel cleaner



Cleaned with a variety of wheel brushes



Swissvax wheel brush



Mini wheel woolie



ez detail for behind the spokes



Good rinse off



Bodywork given a thorough jet wash before Auto Finesse avalanche applied via sprayer





Another jet wash, the hose isn't on the car its a trick of the camera 



Apc & detail brush for little areas like fuel filler, grills etc











Rinsed & washed 2 buckets with AF lather shampoo with a plush wash mitt





Rinsed & tar remover applied & wiped with a mf cloth rinsed again







Clayed with AF clay





Rinsed & dried with a plush drying towel



All areas dried & into the unit for paint readings just to be safe, positector put to good use



Inspection under the sungun before polishing











As you can see light wash marring coupled with the soft-ish paint on Jaguars would come up nice with a gentle combo of the Flex DA 3M finishing pad & Menzerna 203S (or what ever that call it now) :lol:







Pre wax cleanser Swissvax cleaner fluid regular



LSP Swissvax Divine !



While the high grade carnauba cured, the alloys were treated, glass cleaned, exhaust tips polished

Finally the car looked like…











A snippet from an email from the owner

" Great job mate, I've passed your number on several times car looks better than new by a long way "

Always nice to have a nice kind word from the owner & I'm sure his work mates at Jaguar will be eyeing up his shiny new steed 

Thanks for taking the time to look

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox
www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Lovely work :thumb:


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

wow, nice work, my fav car !


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome project!


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Stunning! Just stunning :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

That's a beast, just the way black should look... :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work as always Baz, hope your well mate.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a great job that is outstanding,nice work.

John Tht


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice work, cracking car. Amazing the paintwork damage on such a new car, no wonder he was p*ssed.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice work buddy :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lovely finish :thumb:


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

black just dunt get any better than that


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Top job, shame to take it out!


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

:argie: that car haha. Amazing job. Quick question though, is the Avalanche in the sprayer neat or diluted?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

lowejackson said:


> Lovely work :thumb:


Thanks Mr Jackson :thumb:



Saj said:


> wow, nice work, my fav car !


Lovely car ! Thanks Saj



TopSport+ said:


> awesome project!


Cheers



StuartyD said:


> Stunning! Just stunning :thumb:


Thanks glad you like it



neilb62 said:


> That's a beast, just the way black should look... :thumb:


It has presence doesn't it 



Gleammachine said:


> Lovely work as always Baz, hope your well mate.


Hey Rob ! Thanks for stopping by mate, I am very well thanks hope you & family are too mate 



Titanium Htail said:


> What a great job that is outstanding,nice work.
> 
> John Tht


Thanks John



ColinG said:


> Nice work, cracking car. Amazing the paintwork damage on such a new car, no wonder he was p*ssed.


Thanks Colin



Demetri said:


> Nice work buddy :thumb:


Thanks Demetri



AaronGTi said:


> Lovely finish :thumb:


Cheers mate



Megs Lad said:


> black just dunt get any better than that


 thanks !



Bowler said:


> Top job, shame to take it out!


Cheers Mr Bowler but cars meant to be driven :lol: but I know what you mean 



Bradders said:


> :argie: that car haha. Amazing job. Quick question though, is the Avalanche in the sprayer neat or diluted?


No worries, the avalanche was diluted 8:1 & thanks glad you liked the detail

Cheers guys
Baz


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Great result with cracking reflection shots :thumb: can I ask what make is the wash mitt?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks stunning that Barry, amazing what you can do with the right tools!


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice very nice.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Buckweed said:


> Great result with cracking reflection shots :thumb: can I ask what make is the wash mitt?


Thanks, the wash mitt is Carpro been using them for ages & love them :thumb:



JBirchy said:


> Looks stunning that Barry, amazing what you can do with the right tools!


Thanks Birchy 



Buddrow said:


> Nice very nice.


Cheers !


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great work, love these jags, although pics look great they don't do these beasts justice.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning finish:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

They are a top looking car, great work too:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job there


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

ive seen that black in the sun and its an amazing mettalic


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

gibbo555 said:


> Great work, love these jags, although pics look great they don't do these beasts justice.


Thanks



tonyy said:


> Stunning finish:thumb:


Cheers Tonyy



s29nta said:


> They are a top looking car, great work too:thumb:


Thanks Santa < lol sorry that's how I read your name first 



gb270 said:


> Great job there


Cheers mate



craigeh123 said:


> ive seen that black in the sun and its an amazing mettalic


I agree Craig, it is a stunning colour :thumb:

Thanks guys
Baz


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Real stunner! great job!


----------

